
Skype As We Know It May Not Exist Much Longer, eBay Says - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/skype_as_we_know_it_may_not_exist_much_longer_ebay.php
======
ShabbyDoo
This smells of a heavy-handed ploy by Skype's founders to force the sale back
to them of Skype for a low price. If eBay did indeed not purchase the core IP
along with Skype, then they have no one to blame but themselves.

------
sound2man
It's the end of the world as we know it...

I really don't think that there is much or a danger of skype disappearing -
it's too valuable. Worst case scenario is that it reverts back to it's
previous owners and/or continue under a different name.

But, realistically, I doubt that anything will change. EBay has deep pockets,
and I'm sure that they won't give this up easily. I doubt that they would
license a technology, and then lose the license without a fight. Ebay does not
like egg on its face.

~~~
karanbhangui
Do you mean EBay? I'm confused how Google is involved in this.

~~~
sound2man
My bad, EBay. All other comments still apply.

